# Lidl Microwave oven



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Any one bought one of their ovens recently ?, they are asking £29.99 for them. The seem the right size for m/h use.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I detest microwave ovens anyway, but understand that many people like them. 
The important thing to remember with any microwave is that they take a massive amount of electricity on startup and can therefore trip the power at many continental sites. Also, many sites are incapable of providing 240 volts constantly and therefore you will have to make allowances for the failure to cook in the same time as your unit at home. If you fail to make these allowances you run the risk of food poisoning due to eating undercooked food.
Gerry


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

GerryD said:


> I detest microwave ovens anyway, but understand that many people like them.
> The important thing to remember with any microwave is that they take a massive amount of electricity on startup and can therefore trip the power at many continental sites. Also, many sites are incapable of providing 240 volts constantly and therefore you will have to make allowances for the failure to cook in the same time as your unit at home. If you fail to make these allowances you run the risk of food poisoning due to eating undercooked food.
> Gerry


We have full timed for three years, and have stopped on many sites in the UK and in Spain, never had a problem with uncooked foods, or tripping the power, common sense is certainly the name of the game.
the only thing I can't do with our Combi/Microwave is use it with our Genny, problem solved with a Remoska.

regards


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Gerry, never experienced any of those things and have been using one for 15 years. Wouldn't be without ours.

Graham


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Reason i have been looking at the LIDLE one is it is 700 watt which seems fine for m/h.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

teal said:


> Reason i have been looking at the LIDLE one is it is 700 watt which seems fine for m/h.


Ours is 750w from Currys in replaced in March same price digital too.

Graham


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

700W is the output (cooking power) 

A 550w (cooking power) oven requires around 1000W on startup.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We gave our microwave cooker away last month after about a year of having it in the MH and not using it. There is now another cupboard and less weight to carry about. However, as I keep saying 'each to his own'

Dave


----------

